# Winter pics, gifs and funnies til' Spring gets here :)



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)

*Let's enjoy the beauty of the season with the white fluffy stuff virtually and hope there's not too much shoveling going on by you this winter!  .... I luv the cold, windy, snowy days of this season....always have.

*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Nov 25, 2020)

Beautiful uplifting thoughts and pictures!  Thank you!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2020)

Ooops !


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 28, 2020)

The front of my house 2 yrs. ago.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Autumn (Nov 28, 2020)

Stopping by Woods on a Snowy Evening​BY ROBERT FROST
Whose woods these are I think I know.  
His house is in the village though;  
He will not see me stopping here  
To watch his woods fill up with snow.  

My little horse must think it queer  
To stop without a farmhouse near  
Between the woods and frozen lake  
The darkest evening of the year.  

He gives his harness bells a shake  
To ask if there is some mistake.  
The only other sound’s the sweep  
Of easy wind and downy flake.  

The woods are lovely, dark and deep,  
But I have promises to keep,  
And miles to go before I sleep,  
And miles to go before I sleep.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 3, 2020)

Winter pics​

I've got sooooo many, from living at the mountain cabin

here's a couple/three of my favorites;

the view of a warm cabin, after a trek thru the woods
is a very welcome sight





This one caused me to wax thankful;


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2020)

As I sit in my Thermals,the wife in her robe,



We live in our 5th wheel, we call our adobe.



With the weather turning colder,and no snow on the ground



We figured ole Santa would still come around.



With no slant roof to land on, No chimney to slide,



Santa has for RV'ers ,customized his ride.



He cruises up in a sleigh  flashing Bling,



He knocks on the door,and gives us a ring.



Instead of TV's,radio's and clocks,



He brings what we need, a new set of Chocks.



He sets down his bag, and twinkles his nose,



He pulls out sanitizer and a new flex waste hose.



He climbs back in his sleigh,and chimes with a laugh,



He circles the RV, giving it a bath.



As he soars into the sky, and deep out of sight,



Merry Christmas Full timers and have a peaceful night.



PLEASE FEEL FREE TO *COPY AND PASTE TO SHARE WITH OTHERS, AND PASS ON CHRISTMAS CHEER.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 4, 2020)

My previous road.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 4, 2020)

Our dog, Marley under last year's tree.  As soon as it goes up, she's under it.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 4, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 137231


Love, love... this photo.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/416653403031743606/


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 7, 2020)

As I sit in my Thermals,the wife in her robe,



We live in our 5th wheel, we call our adobe.



With the weather turning colder,and no snow on the ground



We figured ole Santa would still come around.



With no slant roof to land on, No chimney to slide,



Santa has for RV'ers ,customized his ride.



He cruises up in a sleigh  flashing Bling,



He knocks on the door,and gives us a ring.



Instead of TV's,radio's and clocks,



He brings what we need, a new set of Chocks.



He sets down his bag, and twinkles his nose,



He pulls out sanitizer and a new flex waste hose.



He climbs back in his sleigh,and chimes with a laugh,



He circles the RV, giving it a bath.



As he soars into the sky, and deep out of sight,



Merry Christmas Full timers and have a peaceful night.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 137861


that must be an Ikea snow man!  lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/244390717268762700/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

Nothing quite like a cup of hot chocolate...

That's it I'm claiming this one. LOL


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Mat (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## RiverM55 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)

_*Okay, I just NEED to VENT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_
_*I am angry! I have had ENOUGH! I will never help anyone again. EVER!!
Either I’m too kindhearted, too stupid, or too gullible!! Out of the kindness of my heart and because it was so cold out yesterday, I took a man into my home.
Felt so sorry for him. Poor thing was frozen stiff.  I had to carry him out of the cold.
When I went to bed, I placed him next to the roaring fireplace to keep him warm.
This morning he just vanished. Not a word, not even "goodbye" or "thank you" for sheltering him!!
The last straw? I realized he had pee'd over the living room floor!
He also left his hat, scarf & pipe on the floor! Anybody want those?
Like SERIOUSLY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 That's the "thank you" I get for being good to people?
Now I’m going to warn my friends/family to watch out for this man!
He is heavy set, has a nose that looks like a carrot, 2 black eyes and his arms are so skinny they look like sticks!!
Don't bring him into your house! What a huge mess he made on the floor.*_
*I don’t know what to believe but he claims the kids call him Frosty & now they’re all asking where he went!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 139256


Adorable!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2020)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 139355


Precious!!!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks all who have posted Winter / Christmas pictures.

Now if only we would get  a nice  snow fall to make it  look like Winter in Pa.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 15, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Now if only we would get a nice snow fall to make it look like Winter in Pa.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 16, 2020)

Looks like we are in for a classic Nor'easter this afternoon into tomorrow morning.  We'll see.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

*LOL@ the snowgirl and her crazy hair*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## grahamg (Dec 17, 2020)

I saw a bloke wearing this sweater in a supermarket today:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## grahamg (Dec 17, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I saw a bloke wearing this sweater in a supermarket today:
> 
> View attachment 139864


Should maybe have put this photo on the "egocentrics" thread (?).


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/624100460856418984/


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/830351250045455063/


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 18, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/571112796500189429/


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## grahamg (Dec 18, 2020)

Home photos from a couple of years ago, (oops posted one three times!   ):


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 141106


*Beautiful shot of the Flatiron building!*


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 143166


Beautiful!   Welcome back.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 135642


Love this!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks Pam....going thru some rough stuff with the fam but gonna try to post in my favorite topics


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)

PopsnTuff said:


> Thanks Pam....going thru some rough stuff with the fam but gonna try to post in my favorite topics


Take care, dear friend.


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## hawkdon (Jan 10, 2021)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 144126


would you believe that last wkend I did that outside my door!!!!!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 144138


Ohhhhhhh, that is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 11, 2021)

How about somewhere warm like Horseshoe Bay on the Fleurieu Peninsula


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 11, 2021)

Another picture of Horseshoe Bay and it is in a natural horseshoe shape


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

@PopsnTuff how ya doin lady? Is it just me or have you been quieter lately?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 19, 2021)

@MarciKS, I just sent you a pm on my situation at hand.....very thoughtful of you ask XO


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## toffee (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 7, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358502037802151937
John Burck, aka The Naked Cowboy, entertained sanitation truck and city bus drivers on Times Square as the snow fell heavily around him


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 9, 2021)

What a terrific photo, pops.  Just beautiful.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Feb 10, 2021)

Don't try this at home!


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 10, 2021)

Good thing  guy didn't  land with ladder between his legs.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## chic (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Feb 11, 2021)

Snowman's revenge!


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 16, 2021)

@PopsnTuff It is so good to see you.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 17, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @PopsnTuff It is so good to see you.


Thanks Pam and good to see you back too  XO....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 17, 2021)

Good to see you back posting here too @mike4lorie


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm one of them folks that luvs everything about winter and hate to see it go.....we're in for a big snow/ice storm here tonight....luv waking up to everything covered in white fluff ....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2021)

Back home after 72 hours without Electric!!!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 18, 2021)

Awww Ken, what an awful ordeal that must've been, missing the homestead with all your creature comforts in it.....
so glad you're back home....hope it doesnt happen again....hugs to you and the misses ((((   ))))
We got that ice storm but electric is holding up...


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 18, 2021)

Normally I love Winter. 

I can readily deal with the cold weather by wearing warm clothes, and by spending much time at the many hockey arenas we have here in Minnesota.  Darn that we have this plague - but hopefully, next year all will be back to normal. Maybe even better!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 19, 2021)

For the toilets!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Feb 20, 2021)

They finally plowed the road


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## chic (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 22, 2021)

My granddaughter ten years ago


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 22, 2021)

Here's more ~


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Feb 24, 2021)

It's Wash Day!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2021)

Goodbye Winter, I will miss you.....and Welcome Springtime


----------

